# 7 month old small penis



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

My DS is 7 months old and his penis only measures 3.5 when measured and it was about the same when he was born (including pushing into the podgy bit and a stretch - according to how it should be measured) I am only concerned because I thought it looked a bit small but wasn't really sure how big or small they are supposed to be so din't think anymore of it. When his dad commented on it too I became worried (I know in the great scheme of things it's not the end of the world) I would feel a bit silly taking him to the doctor. I guess all I want to know is it normal?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi eggplant, they all range in size massively but if you are concerned then when your health visitor does his 8 month developmental check then just ask her to have a quick look

Nic
Xx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I will do I don't expect him to be huge or anything like that but he is such a happy little baby I would hate for him tone teased when he's older - that was my concern. I am not obsessed with size just want him to be 'normal' - thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure it is but for your own piece of mind just show your HV, it's difficult on here because I can't see them for myself! 

Nic
Xx


----------

